# What are some ways to memorize and learn the patient assessments?



## EMS87 (Feb 27, 2013)

What's up guys? I was just wondering what are some ways that you used to memorize and learn the patient assessments? The initial assessment wasn't to hard to learn but the secondary assessment is going to kick my butt!

These are the steps that I have memorized for the initial assessment:

-PPE/BSI
-Hazards/Is the scene safe?
-Number of Patients
-MOI/NOI
-Do I need additional resources such as police?
-General Impression
-C-spine control
-LOC-AVPU (Level of Consciousness, A&Ox4, Verbal, Pain, Unresponsive)
-Airway (Clear, Open, Sounds)
-Breathing (RRQ)
-Carotid Pulse (RRQ)
-Radial Pulse (RRQ)
-Skin Characteristics (Color, Temperature, Moisture)
-Capillary Refill
-External Bleeding
-Transport Decision
-Disability (GCS)


----------



## txmedic5 (Feb 27, 2013)

Wrote it down about 2 million times haha. Just buy a spiral and start goin at it, repetition is the only thing that worked for me


----------



## EMS87 (Feb 27, 2013)

Haha! I will try that. Thanks.


----------



## Medic Tim (Feb 27, 2013)

Doing it over and over and over again. Do it on real people not just running through a piece of paper by yourself . You will find your own rhythm in time.
If you understand why you do something it is easier to remember than doing it just for the hell o it.


----------



## EMS87 (Feb 27, 2013)

Sweet! Thanks. I've been practicing on a pillow and you should see the look on my moms face! Haha! I am heading for the dog next.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 27, 2013)

As already stated, repetition is key. Not just on paper, though. Actually perform the skill. 

Another thing that seems to help students is to be the one grading your classmates. You start to see commons mistakes, which helps you not make the same ones.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 27, 2013)

The real key is to get comfortable with your own style. Your style is going to be slightly different than your classmates' style, who are going to be slightly different than your teacher's style. Different is not necessarily bad.


----------



## hesher (Feb 28, 2013)

mnemonics helped me quite a bit..

after scene safety/bsi/MOI/NOI/# of patients/resources and assistance..

General impression, cervical indications
Level of consciousness, AVPU, AOx#
Abcd + need for O2
Rapid scan
Transport decision, position, priority

Spells GLART, doesn't have to make sense, for some reason it sticks with me..

Then SAMPLE, OPQRST, vitals, and focused exam or DCAPBTLS.

Then reasses every 5 or 15, repeat initial. That's my foundation I work from.


----------



## Household6 (Feb 28, 2013)

EMS87 said:


> Sweet! Thanks. I've been practicing on a pillow and you should see the look on my moms face! Haha! I am heading for the dog next.



My dog is my best patient.. Although she doesn't take the C-collar well, and I can never get an accurate BP...

SAMPLE, DOTS, OPQRST, print off the NREMS checklist, have mom grade you if she's there.. My 13 year old does my checklists, he's quite good, he just needed to be shown how to do it.


----------



## slewy (Feb 28, 2013)

I always remember this acronym:
Scene Survery
D: Dangers?
M: Mechanism?
V:Victims
R: Addition resources?

Primary survery
C:Consider C spine
G: General impression
LOC: Level of consciousness
A: Airway
B: Breathing
C: Circulation 



So when doing an assessment, I always remember this acronym and it helps me to remember what I am suppose to do. 
DMVR C GLOC ABC


----------



## Eltdolly (Mar 3, 2013)

The secondary  assessment shouldn't be that hard either... Everyone always gets three things SAMPLE, VITALS, and a Physical assessment (rapid/ focused/ detailed) and if they have s.o.b, abdominal pain, or chest pain then you>>OPQRST as well.


----------

